
F*** Your College - sconxu
http://titanhack.com/blog/index.php/2017/03/23/f-your-college/
======
smacktoward
_> Most jobs have completely unmeasurable contributions to the bottom line of
the company (eg accounting, clerical, administrative, and such jobs). If you
have a job like this, then get a hard skill such that your output can be
measured directly. Learn to code, learn to sell, learn digital marketing lead
generation, something._

Yeah bro! Forget your bachelor's degree in accounting, that has nothing to do
with _serious business._ Serious business means one thing and one thing only:
_JavaScript._

 _> If you’re gonna be in $80k of debt you better be damn sure you’re learning
a hard skill that can produce value for employers. This is something that’s
simply not available in most colleges, so you’re gonna have to do research and
find somewhere like Full Sail, General Assembly, or TechLaunch (my employer)
where it’s actually possible to learn worthwhile things._

To summarize: don't waste your time with higher education. Spend your time
learning to code, so that you can convince a person who wasted their time with
higher education that you're worth keeping around.

